# fracture.



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Holy shit you've broken it TWICE since August?? How did you break it? Same arm same place? I've got no advice for you I'm just curious.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

blunted_nose said:


> Fractured my arm for the scond time since august. My cast is coming off n couple of weeks but im scared of breaking it again snowboarding.


Arm brace?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Holy shit you've broken it TWICE since August?? How did you break it? Same arm same place? I've got no advice for you I'm just curious.


yeah i fractured it long boarding, got the cast of and fractured it again a week later... now im kind of scared. it should be healed right?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> yeah i fractured it long boarding, got the cast of and fractured it again a week later... now im kind of scared. it should be healed right?


Couldn't really tell you. Only bones I have broken are hands (right one twice, left one once). They only put me in a cast on one of the breaks. Once it came off I guess I just took it easy at first and kind of incrementally increased the amount of stress I put on it (aka started with slow gental fap, and increased until two handed power fap). I would do the same with your arm. Wait till you're sure its strong again before going full fap (as in dont go longboarding a week after you get your cast off).


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Drink more milk. Calcium, it's not just for old broads.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Drink more milk. Calcium, it's not just for old broads.


Except that our bodies are terrible at getting calcium from dairy products. If lack of calcium is really a concern, then other food items or supplements are much better choices than dairy.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> yeah i fractured it long boarding, got the cast of and fractured it again a week later... now im kind of scared. it should be healed right?


Are you really asking specialized medical advice on a snowboarding forum?........................................................................................................................................................................................................................go see your doctor.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Except that our bodies are terrible at getting calcium from dairy products. If lack of calcium is really a concern, then other food items or supplements are much better choices than dairy.


That's why mommie's tits squirt out orange juice and supplements.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

MGD81 said:


> Are you really asking specialized medical advice on a snowboarding forum?........................................................................................................................................................................................................................go see your doctor.


No, i saw him already, im just wondering... IDK bro.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> That's why mommie's tits squirt out orange juice and supplements.


Well humans are the only mammals who drink milk after infancy.


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Take it slow after your cast comes off. Just because the cast is off doesn't mean you can go trying crazy shit and think your arm is going to take it. Usually when a bone is broke it takes 8 weeks for the bone to heal enough to take the cast off. In that period of time your muscles atrophy (weaken) thus when you fell the second time the muscles didn't support your still weak bone and fractured again.
Which bone did you break, Hurmus (large bone in your upper arm) or one or both of the forearm bones Radius and Ulna? 
You'd be smart to strengthen the arm as a whole your wrist, forearm, biceps, triceps, chest, shoulder and scapular muscles as these all weaken due to lack of use secondarily to you being immobilized by the cast. Start w/LIGHT weight and progress SLOWLY. If you don't know how to do this safely, seek out a licensed, professional trainer or physical therapist like myself. You may only need to see them once or twice to get the basics of what to do. Good luck don't do anything stupid!


----------

